# He ate my ghost shrimp!!



## Wolfstardobe (Jan 28, 2010)

After having my newest betta Zuko sharing a 10g wuth fice ghost shrimp he has decided to eat them all in two days. I fasted him but am unsure if I should get him anymote tank matws... Maybe something bigger... Idk. The whole sitiation is sad and funny at tge same te... 



Sorry about any typos im on my dumb smart phone


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I think my betta killed 2 of my ghost shrimp also. You either need more cover for them to hide or betta just doesn't want tank mates.


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

Some bettas eat them. There's nothing you can do about it. More cover might help, but probably not in the long run. You might try a snail. They have protection so your betta can't eat them.


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

my betta ate my snail's antenna lol


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I bought 5 ghost shrimps several weeks ago but haven't seen any of them in over a week. I only saw 1 bloated betta belly during that time so I'm not sure where they all went!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

ghost shrimps are excellent at hiding.
I bought six, for nearly a month I could only find at most 4, I've seen the fifth since. They have an amazing ability to hide.


----------



## Wolfstardobe (Jan 28, 2010)

Apparently not from my betta lol and this is after I got them a little hide the betta couldn't fit in... Oh well,


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah, sometimes your betta will look at them as a snack. I tried them once, and they either died within 14 hours, or became unexpected snacks for my betta.


----------



## Wolfstardobe (Jan 28, 2010)

lol I've had such good luck in the past too. I really don't want snails. And I'm going to fill this tank with plants so I really can't get any fish that borrow/dig in the substrate. I think I will just stick with the betta lol


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I use a snail in my grow out tank to keep things clean. Haven't tried shrimp, I'm afraid my bettas will have a snack.


----------



## Bonbonisbff (Jan 1, 2012)

My betta adores the shrimp!!! He looks at them and literally, PLAYS with them! They swim together and everything!!! He is the least aggressive betta I've ever had  Good luck!


----------



## wnppmy (Dec 26, 2011)

Luck of the draw is perhaps your Betta, I try to keep my Betta fed, found 8 or more pellets and he doesn't eat much the next morning, my ritual is 3 in the morning and 1 to 3 max in evening works great, so far my two Ghost Shrimp made it the first week. Perhaps a fed Betta is best, try to avoid fasting ! Betta will overfeed if you let, likely very reason some fast them. Hungry and Look out Shrimp. Good news Shrimp are only 33 cents.
Meanwhile checking to see if my Shrimp survived another day

My Shrimp on Marimo moss


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOt2qFSxhqI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Try moe dense cover. Both bettas and shirmp love it  What you could try doing is sticking with snails like mystery or apple, as they are bigger than nerites. i've noticed most of my bettas (asides from the top aggressors labelled as the "nothing with them" fish) didn't mind having one of those.


----------



## tolkiennerd (Oct 20, 2011)

my betta ate 3 ghost shrip and killd another. Too bad as they kept his tank really clean.


----------



## Myrtaceae (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah, I've attempted to keep a total of 3 bettas with ghost shrimp and so far 2 of the bettas went psycho killer on me. Can't blame 'em; it's just instinct. :/

The first betta acted aggressive immediately and killed them overnight. This was years ago though, and I didn't have very much in the way of small nooks & crannies in his tank for the shrimp to hide. The second was in a community tank and left them alone, but it was a much taller tank and the betta rarely went that close to the bottom anyway. Most recently I had a betta with ghost shrimp & tons of small places for the shrimp to hide in that the betta couldn't fit through, but after about a week he started killing them...le sigh. 

I adore ghost shrimp though, so I have a separate invert tank now. I'm mad jealous of the people who have bettas that leave their shrimp alone!


----------



## Scruffy Nerfherder (Dec 12, 2011)

Bettas really are little stinkers, aren't they? :lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I saw in the store, a betta with ghost shrimp and cherry shrimp. ALL ghost shrimp were dead, with the distinguishable bit emarks :lol: the cherry shrimp were staring down the betta, and vice versa... then they'd drift away from him when he went for them ><


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

My girl Kei leaves them alone. What is funny her name means Lucky in Japanese. Even when they swim up to her. I think 2 of 3 died but she didn't kill them as they probably caused more harm to her then she has to them if thats possible lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

I have yet to be able to keep any ghost shrimp with my bettas. One of my previous bettas would tolerate them for about 2 weeks, then they became lunch. :roll:


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Is there a lot of cover for the shrimp though?


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I had 5 ghost shrimp for awhile and they all had plenty of cover, but they all met their demise eventually. Well 3 of them were snacks for bettas and 2 of them died because I put some shells in their tank that may have messed with the water chemistry (best i can figure). I don't plan on getting any more shrimps for awhile - unless I get a whole bunch of cherries in their own tank or something (I am starting to have extra tanks so that might be a possibility). But we'll see


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

If I wanted to feed my bettas I'd get shrimp :lol:


----------

